# Bang Camaro



## Shouden (Apr 6, 2009)

"Half man, half machine, Bang Camaro runs on dude power." ---Guitar Hero 2


What do you guys think? I've watched the videos of their songs being done on GH2 and RB, and all of them are insane (although, Push Push was moving the fastest) I love their 80s style sound and the massive amounts of guitar in their music. I want to even create those cheesy Xbox Achivement thingies that say like "100 Points: You've actually mastered how to play "Rock of Mages" on a real guitar" or "1,000,000, you can get 100% on expert on all Bang Camaro songs on every game"

But anyway, what are your opinions of Bang Camaro?


----------

